# Cattleya walkeriana var. semi-alba



## sweaver24 (Dec 1, 2013)

Great fragrance, and since the plant is small it makes a good companion for the paphiopedilums. It does have a rambling growth habit, however, which is kind of annoying, but I may mount it within the next month or so to let it grow how it wants to instead of trying to coax it into being well-mannered.


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Dec 1, 2013)

Beautiful! What are your growing conditions?


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 1, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## sweaver24 (Dec 1, 2013)

Daniel Herrera said:


> What are your growing conditions?



Hot/humid/wet summers followed by cool/dryish winters are what I provide for this species. It can be acclimated to take lots of sunlight, and it's adaptable to extremes of temperatures (100 F summer days/45 F winter lows--although I try to keep the temps between highs of 85 and lows of 55 whenever possible). I definitely feel some ambivalence about this species. When it's in flower I love it and the intoxicating scent. When it's not flowering I'm frequently tempted to walk it across the street and feed it to my neighbor's goats.


----------



## eaborne (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice one!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 1, 2013)

Lovely flowers.


----------



## Trithor (Dec 2, 2013)

Lucky goats! Anything this beautiful has every right to grow any how it pleases.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 2, 2013)

sweaver24 said:


> ..... When it's in flower I love it and the intoxicating scent. When it's not flowering *I'm frequently tempted *to walk it across the street and feed it to my neighbor's goats.



:rollhappy: don't do that, it has such lovely blooms :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 2, 2013)

Actually, he can bring it to my greenhouse where it can wander as it pleases.


----------



## Stone (Dec 2, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## sweaver24 (Dec 3, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> :rollhappy: don't do that, it has such lovely blooms :clap: !!!! Jean



Actually I just threaten some of the orchids with the goats. Either that or walk them out to the far corner of the back yard to the compost pile to show them what their future might hold if they are reluctant to produce blooms. I don't know that it has any value other than proving to my neighbors that I have a strange hobby (or habits).


----------

